# Hot Summer Nights- Houston Tx. June 5,2004



## jaym3 (May 21, 2002)

Hot Summer Nights- Houston Tx.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BavarianSPEED.com, BMWCCA, and BMW of Houston North presents...

HOT SUMMER NIGHTS

Date: June 5, 2004
Time: 6:00 p.m. - Midnight
Location: BMW/Mini North of The Woodlands

Mark your calendars! It'll be a fun filled night of food, music, and of course Bimmers & Minis!

Guest parking will be on the side street of the BMW Woodland dealership..

Food will also be catered.. $5 for a meal tix.. raffle tix for prizes..etc... Music..

Sign up will be up soon.. 
RSVP a Must!!!
$15 to sign up for BMW owners.,

All sign up BMW will get:
One Event T-shirt
One Goodies Bag
raffle tix
meal tix
Parking with all your fellow bimmer
and Voting ballot..

People Choice awards for the following:
BEST BMW(1st, 2nd, 3rd)
BEST Mini (1st, 2nd, 3rd)
BEST Classic Pre-89' 
Best of Show... more maybe .. still in the workz..

RSVP will be REQUIRED

*Registration Open NOW!*

http://www.hotsummernight.net/


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Did anyone come to this? I was there but don't know how to spot anyone from here 

Lots of fun cars and worth the trip (just a few miles from my house) to see the GT40.

I didn't think it was a big deal to dl this picture (since I'm in it) and the other was where I hung out most of the time. A buddy of mine from the Houston Land Rover Club works for the sponsor and was one of the guys who built this car.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> Did anyone come to this? I was there but don't know how to spot anyone from here
> 
> Lots of fun cars and worth the trip (just a few miles from my house) to see the GT40.
> 
> I didn't think it was a big deal to dl this picture (since I'm in it) and the other was where I hung out most of the time. A buddy of mine from the Houston Land Rover Club works for the sponsor and was one of the guys who built this car.


I didn't make it, unfortunately. . .it's ~25 miles for me to get there and it was pouring out here when I was planning to leave, so I wussed out.

I'd seen the pics over at bavarianspeed. . .was that a real GT-40 or a kit?

Looks like it was a great event. . .the guys at bavspeed always do a great job organizing things. . .great group of guys/gals.

-j


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> Did anyone come to this? I was there but don't know how to spot anyone from here
> 
> Lots of fun cars and worth the trip (just a few miles from my house) to see the GT40.
> 
> I didn't think it was a big deal to dl this picture (since I'm in it) and the other was where I hung out most of the time. A buddy of mine from the Houston Land Rover Club works for the sponsor and was one of the guys who built this car.


No, I'm a little out of commision right now with the new addition. Looks like you guys had a good time :thumbup:


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

It was real Jim. Pretty incredible. I talked to the guy quite a while (well, he talked, I listened) 

It was for sure a lot of fun. The skies looked bad, but it never rained (at least while I was there).


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

I really wanted to go. Unfortunately my company was partipating in the Annual AIA Sandcastle Competition in East Beach in Galveston. After spending the entire day in the sun I was in no mood to do anything else.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

TXE39 said:


> It was real Jim. Pretty incredible. I talked to the guy quite a while (well, he talked, I listened)
> 
> It was for sure a lot of fun. The skies looked bad, but it never rained (at least while I was there).


Wow! I've never been up close and personal with a real GT-40. . .that thing must be worth a mint (it seems to be in great condition from the pics I saw)!

-j


----------

